# My 9 yo son kills his first bear



## HORTON (Oct 25, 2009)

Let me tell you about the best day I've ever had in the woods.
My 9 year old son and I have hunted together now for a few years and this is only the 2nd year he has hunted with his .243.  He hadn't shot at anything just yet, but we've been oh so close.  
Well, we went deer hunting yesterday morning.  It was fairly slow most of the morning until about 8:45.  Then we have a small bear (100 lbs.) come up within 25 yds of us.  We couldn't shoot because of a nearby house that was down range of the bear.  But he was on him with his gun/scope ready to shoot.  So we left the woods that morning with an exciting story to tell everyone.
That afternoon we were hunting a different area and had a small spike come out in the field.  He shot at 130 yds. and we thought he had hit him.  But we looked for blood/hair and couldn't find anything.  So we decided to go check a nearby creek and see if he went for the water.  We never found any sign of a hit or the deer, but while we were there, we had this bear walk up on us and Chase took a great free hand shot.  With a great blood trail, we found him after he ran about 125 yds and piled up.  
We had several of our friends with us when we found him and the excitement we shared was unexplainable.  
A great time was had by all of us, especially me and Chase.  A great animal for him to take for his first kill.  A memory he and I will share forever!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 25, 2009)

Thats just, well.....

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! 
Look at the look on his face!!
Good job Young Man, and good job Dad...


----------



## Xeroid (Oct 25, 2009)

Congrats.  Well done.


----------



## bownut-x2 (Oct 26, 2009)

There is no greater feeling in the world than to see your children accomplish something soo great,, soo young and to be able to be there and share the whole experience with them is priceless!!

CONGRATS!!


----------



## jdgator (Oct 29, 2009)

This story made my day. I love hearing about youngins have good hunts.


----------



## Alaska (Oct 29, 2009)

Great war paint! Good job young man


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 30, 2009)

Super!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 30, 2009)

HORTON said:


> Let me tell you about the best day I've ever had in the woods.
> My 9 year old son and I have hunted together now for a few years and this is only the 2nd year he has hunted with his .243.  He hadn't shot at anything just yet, but we've been oh so close.
> Well, we went deer hunting yesterday morning.  It was fairly slow most of the morning until about 8:45.  Then we have a small bear (100 lbs.) come up within 25 yds of us.  We couldn't shoot because of a nearby house that was down range of the bear.  But he was on him with his gun/scope ready to shoot.  So we left the woods that morning with an exciting story to tell everyone.
> That afternoon we were hunting a different area and had a small spike come out in the field.  He shot at 130 yds. and we thought he had hit him.  But we looked for blood/hair and couldn't find anything.  So we decided to go check a nearby creek and see if he went for the water.  We never found any sign of a hit or the deer, but while we were there, we had this bear walk up on us and Chase took a great free hand shot.  With a great blood trail, we found him after he ran about 125 yds and piled up.
> ...



NICE Job young man!

NOTE to Dad - I know your Heart was BIG 

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 30, 2009)

That is GREAT!! Just look at that cheezy grin. Good job kiddo, you too "dad"!


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 1, 2009)

Congrats to the young man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 1, 2009)

Congrats on the bear!! AWESOME!


----------



## Triton Mike (Nov 1, 2009)

Man what a cool story! I remember my first deer umpteen years ago. I had the bloody face too.  Brings back cool memories!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 6, 2009)

I am smiling so big it almost hurts!!  WOW, that is AWESOME!!  I grabbed my son who is 6 and showed him this post! 
He said, when he gets his first kill, he is gonna smear blood all over his face!!  Man I cant wait!!

GREAT JOB CHASE!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 7, 2009)

Awesome...Just don't get any better than that.....


----------



## Joe r (Nov 10, 2009)

cool!!!


----------



## Wade95 (Nov 10, 2009)

Outstanding.  Great job Chase.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Nov 10, 2009)

What a great story! Way to go Chase


----------



## Nitro (Nov 10, 2009)

Great Hunt!!

Congrats to you and your son. He will remember that day for the rest of his life.


----------



## Harley45 (Nov 10, 2009)

Great job littleman, thats a great kill. Hope you get a full mount and post us some more pics..


----------



## blackbear (Nov 15, 2009)

Congratulations!Awsome!


----------



## AliBubba (Dec 2, 2009)

Great story. Congrats!


----------



## stuckbuck (Dec 2, 2009)

I started bear hunting when chase was born!!! And i haven't even seen a bear yet! Tell him congrats and oh yeah maybe i'll luck up this weekend and shoot me one as nice as his!!!
Great job!!!


----------



## Jarred (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice bear!! Killed one sunday 327lbs.


----------



## Wildlife Photographer (Dec 4, 2009)

Congrats on your your first bear.  The Spike you shot at. well you never know if you hit him or not not finding any hair or blood to track him. Keep your hopes up on a buck this year. I have a pic of a deer my sister n law shot a few weeks ago. They had no hair or blood trail either. They meaning my brother and his wife both looked for the deer a hour and a half before calling me. My sister n law was in tears. That was her first buck ever and she swore up and down she hit the deer. With no blood or hair to trail the deer I stared looking real close at the ground and areas abuot 1 foot off the ground for broken twigs and maybe a fresh foot print or two. I found a small broke limb and a couple tracks. Looked and walked the way the tracks were going and as you can see I was able to find her deer. The deer never bled.  Being shot with a 7mm08 at about 130 yards their was not even a exit wound from the bullet. 

CONGRATS again on your harvest of the bear.  1 trophy down for you and many more in your future.


----------



## rkwrichard (Dec 5, 2009)

Great day and thanks for sharing with the rest of us. I can remember when my son got his first and will cherish that day forever.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 5, 2009)

Great bear, congrats.
Now for some safety information. A 243 is a very small gun to shoot a bear with...
If it were not a good shot and the shot would have only mad the bear angry; that bear could have hurt your son very bad. Bear run extremely fast and cover a lot of ground in seconds, running in a zig-zag pattern which makes a second shot very difficult.
I am glad everyone is happy with the bear and I am glad nobody got hurt.
Oh, one more thing. Bear could carry the same diseases that pigs carry and transmit to humans. So please don't smear bear blood on your son's face. If he becomes very sickly in the next couple of days, let the doctor know about the bear blood - so the Doctor will know what to do if your son's symptoms match those of the two diseases that bear can transmit to humans.


----------



## Thunderbeard (Dec 5, 2009)

Congrat's


----------



## shea900 (Dec 13, 2009)

good


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Dec 13, 2009)

My 3 1/2 year old daughter just saw the pics and with wide eyes said "When I'm that big can I hunt with you and kill a bear like that?"  Man thats awesome.  Congrats on the bear and memory.


----------



## olhippie (Dec 15, 2009)

..Congratulations! That lad is being schooled in a delight he'll likely enjoy all his life, and the joy being shared between Father and son, multiplies a memories meaning as life rolls on. Great good times, thanks for sharing..


----------

